
Syscalls – A tool for building seccomp-bpf policies - Bobm1231F
https://github.com/avilum/syscalls
======
Bobm1231F
I couldn't find any end to end solutions for seccomp-bpf policies definitions.
The idea is to monitor a flow of an executable, on the run, and get a set of
all the syscalls it performs.

